# blOating after bowel movement



## macutsie (Jun 14, 2013)

Like so many others, I've experienced countless times of feeling bloated, queasy and out-of-sorts after a bowel movement. It hurts. Recently, that's gone away. This is what I did: I started to take pro-biotic pills- one with breakfast and one with dinner. (The directions said "one" per day. Me, I took two, as I've said.) Each pill is advertised as containing 5 billion "good" bacteria in the form of acidophilus and other healthy bacteria. My fingers are crossed when I say that the horrible uneasiness in my intestines has gone for good. As we know, stomach acid can destroy probiotic bacteria on contact. Therefore, it's a good idea to consume a product designed to withstand the onslaught of stomach acid so that it gets to the intestines intact where it can populate the area and essentially overpower the unhealthy bacteria and prevent suffering. I use a product called Probiotic Pearls by Enzymatic Therapy, but there must be many others with the feature of successfully getting to the intestines before going to work. I hope that helps.


----------

